# Identification



## trap666 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hello,
I am new to this forum.
I have this fish and don't know which species it is.
Can you help me out ?
Thanks
Frank


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

It looks like a melanochromis auratus, possibly another melanochromis species.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

I agree with the Melanochromis species how big is the fish it seems pretty large that would help identify it as well. If it was a Auratus I would say a female has this fish ever held?


----------



## trap666 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you for your help.
He is around 4-5 inches.
I have made a google image search with Melanochromis Auratus but the colors are opposite.
Mine is Dark Blue / Dark Grey on top and Light Blue on the bottom while the pics on Google are the exact opposite.
But I have to agree that they have the same shape and look.....


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

OK so here is a picture of my female Auratus that is about 3 inches sorry it wasn't a pic of her it was of the Kenyi so ignore him please :lol:










This is a female and you see the similarities in the coloration. Where mine is still smaller than yours and much younger where mine is still bright yellow yours is a faded yellow or as you said gray. This can happen when females get much larger and older that the colors aren't as vibrant as when they were young. I am 100% positive that this isn't a male Auratus here is a picture of my male and you will see why I say 100%
Male Mel. Auratus:










I stopped being lazy and went ahead and grabbed a few more of my females as well sorry for the quality they thought that I was feeding them and wouldn't stay still lol
Female Mel. Auratus:


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

I wanted to also mention that this fish have a natural iridescent blue tint to the scales that is more apparent on the white scales that are on the body stripes of the fish. Seeing that the yellow has faded on the belly of your fish that is why you are seeing a blueish tint there.


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd say auratus is the best bet, it may be a hybrid. Something about doesn't look auratus, but I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## mia_ann (Dec 20, 2008)

bearded lab said:


> I'd say auratus is the best bet, it may be a hybrid. Something about doesn't look auratus, but I can't put my finger on it.


I think it's the top part of it's head and it's bottom front fins...... they seem longer...


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

check out the description 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=751

looks like it could be a male of this type, good luck finding a pick though


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Mouth looks too pointed for auratus and yep fins seem too long, better shot of the tail would help. auratus has the top of the tail different coloration to the bottom in both sexes. Thinking iether hybrid or Melanochromis vermivorus female or none dom male (if smaller but at that size any male should be coloured up) or I guess something rare but not very likely from your average shop unlabeled I guess. Can you give another shot showing the whole tail? Size seems to fit hybrid and vermivorus and at that size 4-5" a female might be dominant enough to show a bit of male colouration. Not seen a vim show that much yellow myself so prob favour hybrid as yet. Other posibility is Melanochromis chipokae but I would expect most females of those to have more yellow. Maybe a faded old female humm not sure at all.

All the best James


----------



## trap666 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have him since 4-5 years and he was small about 1.5 inches when I first got it.
He has always been blue- grey.
The top of all fins is a yellow line.
My pictures make the fish look yellow because I don't use the flash.
Here are some more pics....


----------



## Chromedome52 (Jul 25, 2009)

Definite _Melanochromis_, definitely not _auratus_. Looks most like a female _M. simulans_, but could be one of a couple other species. Nose isn't long enough for _melanopterus_, but too long for _auratus_.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

I agree not M. Auratus but what about M. Auratus Elongate like suggested before? Also agree that the M. chipokae where the females wlll still hold some of the yellow you are seeing in the tail and dorsail fins! The only thing is that you said this fish is five years old and M. chipokae can get 7" or larger I would think that this fish would be bigger but b/c it appears to be a female that would fit. you keep saying him have you ever had this fish vented or seen it hold young? Knowing if it were male or female would help greatly! The face really isn't that long i see simliarities even with M. dialeptos, female M. "Northern Blue", Female M. simulans, or the Auratus Elongate... Knowing if it were male or female would def help again!!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Looks most like a female Chipokae, but the mouth doesn't seem long enough may not be pure,


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

noki said:


> Looks most like a female Chipokae, but the mouth doesn't seem long enough may not be pure,


Agreed


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

I was leaning more to the Female Chipokae as well and Fogel nice joke with the banned but back on topic I have even seen some cichlids in broods where the inbreeding went too far and their mouths were if you will pushed down, too short or what have you but the mouths looked funny! Could this be a M. Chipokae female just from a third or fourth gen inbreed pair? Or where you thinking still Hybrid?


----------



## trap666 (Jun 23, 2010)

What kind of other cichlids would you recommend with this one ?
I had a 35 gal tank and just replaced it with a 65 gal tank.
At this time I only have one yellow lab with this one and I am looking for compatible other cichlids.
Thanks for all your help
Frank


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

Look under Library quick reference cookie cutter for a 55g don't do a 75g b/c you probably have a 65g tall which isn't the best for cichlids they tend to like long tanks! find one with yellow labs and Melanochromis Sp.


----------



## bearded lab (Apr 28, 2010)

I wondered about chipokae, but there were no pics of females in the profiles section.


----------



## GotCichlids? (May 21, 2010)

M. Chipokae females:









Males:


----------



## MattyP (Feb 25, 2010)

Thats was my guess Melanochromis Chipokae Female...


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

trap666 said:


> What kind of other cichlids would you recommend with this one ?
> I had a 35 gal tank and just replaced it with a 65 gal tank.
> At this time I only have one yellow lab with this one and I am looking for compatible other cichlids.
> Thanks for all your help
> Frank


Erm Melanochromis hybrids as well as vims and Melanochromis chipokae can be real aggresive and persistantly a pian in the butt cichlids even females. Sure for your type tank I would relace it with far more suitable but sadly more expensive dwarf Mbuna. Single females can be less of a pain but then no breeding. Yep I would (not compulsery by any meens) get many more less nasty small guys for a tank of your size. A 35 g with this guy plus any other cichild well you have done well so far keeping this guy with a yellow lab in a 35g if you catch my drift. A new 65 g then stock it with guys less likely to kill or bully others I think for your long term cichlid keeping enjoyment.
Very hard to biuld a 65g community around this guy I think.
These guys demand 5 or 6 foot tanks to get on OK with most mbuna and do OK in 65g etc in species/breeding tanks as then they kill or bully less other less bousterous Mbuna.

For sure not what you wanted to hear but better to hear this stuff early?

All the best James


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Fogelhund said:


> noki said:
> 
> 
> > Looks most like a female Chipokae, but the mouth doesn't seem long enough may not be pure,
> ...


Agreed +1


----------



## trap666 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thank you all.
I finally went yesterday to a place specialized in Cichlids .
Here are the fishes that they think might be able to get along with my terror ;-)
So I came back with these :

2 Metriaclima sp. "Msobo" Lundo 
1 Labidochromis Caeruleus Mbowe
1 Metriaclima sp. "Zebra Chilumba" (Maison Reef) F1
3 Cynotilapia afra sp. "Yellow Blaze" (Lumbilo) F1
3 Pseudotropheus sp. "Williamsi North" Blue Lips
3 Melanochromis sp. "Northern Blue" (Nkanda) F0

Will see how it goes and if my terror is giving them a hard time well then ....he will go back alone in my 35 gal


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Wow, that must be a really nice store.

3 Melanochromis sp. "Northern Blue" may be a problem with the "Chipokae-ish" one. They are similar, may fight or interbreed. All depends on how important this fish is to you.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i'd say make a post in the malawi section and get some help in stocking the tank, don't forget to include the dimensions of the tank, i can almost promise that most will say you'll have to get rid of a good bit of these


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

cjacob316 said:


> i'd say make a post in the malawi section and get some help in stocking the tank, don't forget to include the dimensions of the tank, i can almost promise that most will say you'll have to get rid of a good bit of these


It does sound more like half the stocking of a robust 125g Mbuna set up than one I would recommend as one suitable for a 65g. Who knows you might get it to balance as there are none in there that get easily bullied but you have added a lot of potential terrors. (I guess not much choice about that if keeping that Melanochromis)

Sure is an interesting set up (that will need careful management). Let us know how it goes.

All the best James


----------

